

Ask HN: Let's open-source our unused pitch decks - chadkruse

Lots of posts on HN about sharing ideas, sharing unused domains, etc, so why not share our unused decks as well? The idea is one thing, the approach you took is entirely different.<p>I&#x27;ll start...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;speakerdeck.com&#x2F;chadokruse&#x2F;10speak-pitch-deck-the-mobile-calendar-public-domain<p>Idea: The mobile calendar isn&#x27;t about what&#x27;s on your calendar, it&#x27;s about what&#x27;s NOT on your calendar.<p>Reason for not continuing: I woke up one day and realized the app I was creating wasn&#x27;t really making the world a better place. I&#x27;m now working on something I&#x27;m truly passionate about (fixing philanthropy). Also, ran out of money before validating the right go-to-market strategy.<p>Background: We never got enough traction to fundraise, but the VC&#x27;s I talked to really loved the notion of breaking the old Microsoft Outlook time paradigm (which we still use, even in mobile form). I also had a few celebrity-level VCs as users, so there&#x27;s definitely a pain point there.<p>Caveat: Since we never got to fundraising, we didn&#x27;t finish the deck, so prepare for some glaring holes.<p><i>NOTE: Let&#x27;s all assume anything posted here is open for public domain unless otherwise stated</i>
======
chadkruse
Clickable link: [https://speakerdeck.com/chadokruse/10speak-pitch-deck-the-
mo...](https://speakerdeck.com/chadokruse/10speak-pitch-deck-the-mobile-
calendar-public-domain)

------
philco
Really love this idea, hope some of what we did is useful to someone!

Worked in VC twice, and at two startups...wrote out my pitch deck logic here:

[http://philipcortes.com/philcosblog/2013/6/4/your-first-
pitc...](http://philipcortes.com/philcosblog/2013/6/4/your-first-pitch-
deck.html)

The original deck (referenced in the post above) can be found here:

[http://www.slideshare.net/philco11/meeteor-pitch-
deck-v73](http://www.slideshare.net/philco11/meeteor-pitch-deck-v73)

------
sp332
I like the idea, but your copyright note isn't going to work :( Copyright is
all-rights-reserved by default, and if you want something else, you'll have to
be specific about it.

~~~
chadkruse
Appreciate the heads up. I'll get in there and make it 100% legit. But yeah,
I'm not going to come after anybody for making a calendar app...shame we live
in a world where that happens from time to time (opportunistic frivolous
lawsuits).

~~~
brianpgordon
Isn't it kind of weird to license a slideshow under the MIT license? I'd use
CC0:

[http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/](http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/)

------
alxndr
On the HN frontpage today:
[http://assemblymade.com/](http://assemblymade.com/)

------
MrMike
[http://www.pitchenvy.com/](http://www.pitchenvy.com/)

Not affiliated, just happened to come across it earlier today.

------
btgeekboy
Pardon my ignorance if it exists, but has there been an "unused idea" thread
lately? I've not been able to find one.

~~~
chadkruse
Hmm, yeah, maybe I was thinking of the "how do I find an idea" threads and one
about sharing side projects people were working on. My bad.

I'd love to see a thread by people with budgets for digital products
describing pain points they want fixed. Everybody loves the enterprise space
these days no?

